# הפרעה טורדנית כפייתית



## hadronic

Hello,
I was looking for the translation of "(En) obsessive-compulsive disorder / (Fr) trouble obsessionnel compulsif", and found הפרעה טורדנית כפייתית.
When I check טורדני in the dictionary, it gives : pestering, annoying, nagging. Nothing to do with obsession.
On the other hand, טירדון (teradon) does mean "obsession", and its related adjective is טירדוני (tirdoni).
So why isn't the Hebrew equivalent of "obsessive-compulsive disorder" actually "הפרעה *טירדנית* כפייתית"  (hafra'a *tirdonit* kfiyatit) ?

[Note: you may want to write teradon / tirdoni without yod, it's not the topic here].


----------



## arielipi

because kfiyatit is obsessive.


----------



## hadronic

Kfiyati is compulsive, as per Morfix.


----------



## ystab

You came just in time. My psychiatry final test is in two weeks.

Both טורדני and טירדון are neologisms of the Hebrew Language Academy. They picked the root ט-ר-ד, which indeed revolves around the meaning of pestering, annoying, bothering, harassing, etc., since an obsession is a thought or an idea that comes repeatedly into a person's mind, though it is unwanted and produces anxiety.
Now, you ask why the Mishqal of קוטלני. Well, this Mishqal often describes a nature of something. For example, יושבני (another neologism) - sedentary, עוקצני - sarcastic, חולמני - dreamy.


----------



## ystab

arielipi said:


> because kfiyatit is obsessive.



כפייתית is compulsive since the person with OCD feels that he is compelled to do an action, mostly repeatedly, so the anxiety caused by the obsession would be relieved.


----------



## bazq

הפרעה disorder

טורדנית annoying/nagging with persistence. refers to the nature of the disorder, being persistent, it occupies the patient's thoughts.

כפייתית compulsory. refers to the repetitiveness of the act the patient exhibits like touching things, making a sound, avoidance of certain situations. also emphasizes that the behaviour is involuntary, the disorder "כופה" the patient - forces/compels him.


----------



## hadronic

Thank you for your answers.

I'm not asking why the "kotlani" mishkal in particular, but rather, why in the expression "obsessive compulsive disorder" they took "tordani", when "tirdoni" has already (?) been established as "obsessional" and "tordani" as "pestering, annoying". Tirdoni seems to fit better in there. Unless tordani also has the meaning of obsessional, but none of my dictionaries states so.


----------



## origumi

האקדמיה מפציעה לעיתים עם הטרדון הזה שלה להמציא מילים שהסיכוי שלהן לשרוד זעום עד זניח. כך היא עשתה בשנות התשעים עם התרגום לעברית של "אובססיה". המילה טֵרָדוֹן/טִרְדוֹנִי נקבעה בשנת תשנ"ד כמונח בתחום הפסיכולוגיה ובשנת תשנ"ט כמונח ברפואה. לא תפס, מתי מעט מכירים את המונח.


----------



## hadronic

Thank you.
 Did "hafra'a tordanit kfiyatit" enter usage in an earlier stage than teradon / tirdoni ?

What about שיגיון for obsession ?


----------

